# 56235 Ransbach-Baumbach



## Sunny77 (19. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

auf diesem Wege suche ich ein paar Gleichgesinnte für die Umgebung Ransbach-Baumbach. Alle Treffen hier, ausser Bendorf, sind ein weig zu weit. Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere auf diese Weise zum biken.

gruss Sandro
Email: [email protected]


----------



## foenfrisur (20. April 2010)

Mein Bruder wohnt da....und ich bin ab dem 21. Mai für ein paar Tage dort.
Wir wollten ein paar kleinere Touren durch die Wälder unternehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunny77 (21. April 2010)

Einfach Bescheid geben. Bin für "alles" zu haben


----------



## foenfrisur (21. April 2010)

Bei mir kann ich das klar verneinen...aber bei meinem Bruder bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. 
In so kleinen Orten weiß man ja nie wie die Menschen so drauf sind.


----------



## Sunny77 (22. April 2010)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> In so kleinen Orten weiß man ja nie wie die Menschen so drauf sind.



Wir hier in hundsdorf nennen uns schon lange nciht mehr "Menschen"  aber en Briefkasten haben wir^^


----------



## foenfrisur (22. April 2010)

Kann ich mir vorstellen. Nicht umsonst kommen die Ludolfs auch aus dieser Ecke


----------



## ElbertHai (22. April 2010)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> Kann ich mir vorstellen. Nicht umsonst kommen die Ludolfs auch aus dieser Ecke


 
Aber nichts desto trotz haben wir hier schon Telefon und Strom ohne Hamster im Rad  Kannst du ja auch bei den Ludolfs sehen.


----------



## xmichelx (23. April 2010)

Servus,

ich komme auch aus der Ecke und würde mich einen kleiner Runde gerne ab und zu anschließen.

Wann und wo ist die nächste Tour geplant?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## foenfrisur (23. April 2010)

erstmal nix besonderes...
von der stadthalle übern köppel nach hillscheid, höhr und zurück zur stadthalle oder so.
ne gemütliche waldautobahntour kreuz und quer durch den wald.

keine ahnung ob sich da unterwegs der ein oder andere nette trail finden lässt. denn so gut kenne ich die gegend leider nicht.

aber wenn jemand von euch interessante touren kennt einfach melden


----------



## Wester-wald (27. April 2010)

guten .......

Dachte schon ich wäre der einzigste der hier in der umgebung Vbg-Ra-Ba  öfters mal mit esel unterwgs sei. zuletzt habe ich mich mit einem Bekannten mit unseren schon fast vergessenen 20 zöllern auf den köppel getraut, war ziemlich zeh der aufstieg vorallem die letzten paar meter zur hütte ( wanderweg  nicht straße ) hat mir die waden fast platzen lassen. aber nicht´s lieber als das bin zwar ziemlich faul geworden aber mit mehreren bikern bin ich gerne bereit mich aufzurappeln.
wie foenfrisur schon sagte das er am 21.5  in den schönen ww kommt können wir ja was planen, mir ist es ziemlich egal was für eine strecke gewählt wird. aber als erster abschnitt ist der köppel aufstieg ( mit hüten Radler stop ). was danach kommt sehen wa dann mal gibt ja genug wald km hier !!! bei interesse einfach mal bescheid geben ( je mehr desto besser und unterhaltsamer ) !


----------



## xmichelx (28. April 2010)

Servus,

für den 21. könnt ihr mich schon mal vormerken. Ich bin dabei.
Geht aber erst ab 17:30 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunny77 (29. April 2010)

klaro,

ich fahre hier so ziemlich jeden tag. am 21. bin ich gerne dabei.
Kenne hier mittlerweile ne Menge Touren, u.a. nach Dierdorf (~45km), Gelbachtal (~50km), Mogendorf/Ebernhahn ... (~25km) u.s.w.

einfach mal melden, auch kurzfrstig. werde morgen mich auch wieder auf den esel schwingen gegen nachmittag. mein start ist immer HUNDSDORF


----------



## foenfrisur (29. April 2010)

Ich würde lieber den 22.05. vorschlagen...
Am 21. sind wir auf ner Familienfeier, daher wäre dieser Tag wenig Bikekompatibel.


----------



## ElbertHai (29. April 2010)

Hallo Leutle,
Ich wollte morgen früh, je nach Wetter, so um 09:30 Uhr zu einer Tour starten. Vielleicht will ja einer spontan mitkommen. 
Außer natürlich es sollte schütten wie aus Eimern. Wird vermutlich dann ne Runde um den Köppel, mit Abstecher nach Höhr. 
Ich kann aber nicht nach Hundsdorf kommen, da ich kein Auto habe. Die Tour wird daher bei mit starten, oder am Fuße des Köppel.


----------



## Sunny77 (30. April 2010)

muss leider ein paar wege jetzt gehen, heute nachmittag würde ich fahren können


----------



## ElbertHai (30. April 2010)

Ich war heut morgen ne schöne Runde um den Köppel gefahren. Sah zwar nicht so dolle vom Wetter her aus, aber hat sich ja noch gehalten. 
Waren so knapp 40 Km in 2,5 Stunden. Echt klasse. 
Heut nachmittag geht leider net, ich muss noch arbeiten


----------



## xmichelx (7. Mai 2010)

Servus,

hat jemand für Morgen eine Tour geplant?
Ab Mittag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2010)

...ja....wie immer Samstags


um ayn in Sayn


----------



## xmichelx (7. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ...ja....wie immer Samstags
> 
> 
> um ayn in Sayn



Auch ne Möglichkeit. Habe Morgen aber nicht so viel Zeit. 
Ne Runde um den Köppel ist aber drin.


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2010)

....vom Köppel über Horressen, Montabaur, Gelbachtal ???....du machst den Führer bis ins Gelbachtal ??....sag mal Bescheid...


----------



## Sunny77 (7. Mai 2010)

ui, da würde ich ne schöne stzrecke kennen, mit einem monsteranstieg in dies, aber sonst richtig ok die tour. leider nciht morgen. soviel zeit bekomme ich nicht genehmigt. hab seit langem mal wieder wochenede frei und da bin ich familieintern fast ausgebucht ....

montabaur bis bladerheim über die strasse, dann dort links hoch und den waldwegweg nehmen links von der fahrbahn bis dies. dort müsst ihr den berg hoch nach welschneudorf, danach hoch zum köppel und ab da an jeder seine richtung. sind rund 40 km bei 900hm

wenn ihr jedoch vom köppel aus in die andere richtuing fahrt, sprich grob raba, mogendorf etc. dann sagt mal zeit wann ihr starten wollt. 2 stunden bekomme ich eingeplant


----------



## xmichelx (7. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ....vom Köppel über Horressen, Montabaur, Gelbachtal ???....du machst den Führer bis ins Gelbachtal ??....sag mal Bescheid...



Ja, da hatten wir schon mal drüber gesprochen. Bin nur die beste Route am suchen. Köppel - Horressen - Niederelbert - Hähnchen- Untershausen ist kein Problem, aber ab dort viel Straße. Da suche ich noch. Ins Gelbachtal geht's dann über Stahlhofen, zurück am Gelbach bis Montabaur. Dann über Holler irgendwie zurück zum Köppel. Dürften 40km sein.

Ich bleib dran.


----------



## ElbertHai (7. Mai 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Ja, da hatten wir schon mal drüber gesprochen. Bin nur die beste Route am suchen. Köppel - Horressen - Niederelbert - Hähnchen- Untershausen ist kein Problem, aber ab dort viel Straße. Da suche ich noch. Ins Gelbachtal geht's dann über Stahlhofen, zurück am Gelbach bis Montabaur. Dann über Holler irgendwie zurück zum Köppel. Dürften 40km sein.
> 
> Ich bleib dran.


 
Da kann ich dir helfen. Von Untershausen fährst du durch den Wald in Richtung Reckenthal und da kommst du ins Gelbachtal. Dann musst du den Gelbach überqueren und dann auf dem Wanderweg in Richtung Montabaur fahren. Kurz vor dem Wasserwerk geht's dann wieder zurück über den Gelbach zur Marauer Mühle und kannst von da über Schotterwege nach Holler fahren. Oder du fährst nach Montabaur rein und dann über das Schwimmbad auf den Köppel zurück, wie du willst.
Ich würde dir den Weg gerne zeigen, habe mir aber das Knie verdreht und muss leider mal ne Woche pausieren.


----------



## xmichelx (7. Mai 2010)

Ich komme gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück...wünsche Dir aber erst einmal gute Besserung für Dein Knie.


----------



## ElbertHai (7. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank. Vielleicht kann man da mal nächste Woche mal schauen. So ne kurze Runde geht ja immer


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2010)

..bitte mal im NachbarThread melden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7130154#post7130154

dann kannst Du uns ab Köppel übernehmen und rumführen..oder kommst nach Sayn und startest von Anfang an mit uns...bitte mal posten wegen Termin


----------



## xmichelx (7. Mai 2010)

T-Brex schrieb:


> ..bitte mal im NachbarThread melden:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7130154#post7130154
> 
> dann kannst Du uns ab Köppel übernehmen und rumführen..oder kommst nach Sayn und startest von Anfang an mit uns...bitte mal posten wegen Termin



Das sind die berühmt berüchtigten BrexbachGemsen. Nette, gemischt Truppe.
Start Samstags in Bendorf Sayn.
Bin leider viel zu selten bei deren Touren dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2010)

....nochmal ich..

da wir morgen pünktlich um 1700/1730 h wieder in Sayn sayn müssen, werden wir eine "kleine" Runde drehen..

Motto:

wenig Kilometer, viele Höhenmeter, dafür Trails und Abfahrten satt...

Brexbachtal Singletrail Massaker Tour....max 40 km über 1000 hm...die schönsten Trails der Brex !!!!....wer Lust hat....


um ayn in Sayn sayn

@xmichelx:  mach doch mal die Tour mit dem "Hai" klar....Start kann dann doch in MT oder Horressen oder Oberelbert sein....mach halt was aus...


----------



## xmichelx (7. Mai 2010)

Hört sich gut an. Schaue mal, wie ich das zeitlich geregelt bekomme.
Kannst mir dann auch die zwei Halstücher noch gleich mitbringen.


----------



## T-Brex (7. Mai 2010)




----------



## foenfrisur (16. Mai 2010)

soo....noch ein paar Tage, dann gehts los.
Ich hoffe das Wetter wird besser.


----------



## Sunny77 (17. Mai 2010)

für den 22. bis 24. kann ich. so ab Nachmittag. 21. geht bei mir leider nciht, muss auf die Nachtschicht ab 18 Uhr :-(

sagt mal wer dabei wäre


----------



## xmichelx (17. Mai 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> für den 22. bis 24. kann ich. so ab Nachmittag. 21. geht bei mir leider nciht, muss auf die Nachtschicht ab 18 Uhr :-(
> 
> sagt mal wer dabei wäre



22. und 23. geht bei mir nicht.
Aber den 24. können wir festhalten.

Wir war eure Tour? Kamst Du mit dem Sattel zurecht?


----------



## Sunny77 (17. Mai 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Wir war eure Tour? Kamst Du mit dem Sattel zurecht?



NEIN :-(

musste wieder meinen billigen nehmen und das ging dann so halbwegs. Aber heute ist der bestellte gekommen (Selle Max Flite Gel Flow). Den werde ich gleich mal testen. Wir können auch mal so zwischen durch fahren. Hab dir mal ne PN mit meiner tele Nummer geschickt, dann können wir auch mal was kurzfristiges ausmachen.

Hatte nur wegen den tagen geschrieben, weil hier einer nur dann hier ist.

hast du eigentlich die Schrauben bekommen? Auch ne Ersatz für mich?


----------



## foenfrisur (19. Mai 2010)

So...noch zwei Tage.

Falls jemand von Euch Bock auf nen lauschigen Nightride hat, könnten wir ja auch was ausmachen.


----------



## Sunny77 (20. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin bei. Schlage jetzt mal den Sonntag ganztägig vor. Ne Zeit kann von euch kommen, ich bin da noch offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (20. Mai 2010)

Sorry, ich falle die nächsten Tage aus, liege mit einer Erkältung im Bett.


----------



## ElbertHai (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leutle, 
Ich bin auch wieder einigermaßen fit mit meinem Knie und würde mich dann gerne anschließen, wenn's nix ausmacht. Wollt ihr eher Vormittags oder Nachmittags starten? Ich wäre für Vormittags, da hat man mehr vom Tag.


----------



## ElbertHai (22. Mai 2010)

Alsooo, der Sunny77 und ich habe uns für morgen am Sonntag um 15:00 Uhr an der Grillhütte in Horressen verabredet. Von da aus wollten wir dann ne Runde drehen. Wir haben noch nichts konkretes, aber wird auf jeden Fall ne schöne Tour.

Wer sich dann gerne dran hängen möchte, kann sich hier nochmal melden, oder dann um 15:00 Uhr an der Grillhütte einfinden. Wer noch Hilfe  brauch, wo das ist, kann sich ja melden. Ich helfe dann gerne nach .

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.424...50.425062,7.787976&spn=0.002864,0.006856&z=17


----------



## Sunny77 (23. Mai 2010)

xmichelx schrieb:


> Sorry, ich falle die nächsten Tage aus, liege mit einer Erkältung im Bett.



gute besserung mei jung

Ich fahre hier in Hundsdorf etwa 14:30 Uhr los richtung Horessen. Wer sich dranhängen will meldet sich hier oder ruft mich an 01577-2613458

Wird so ne 3 Stunden Tour, so irgendwas um die 40 km


----------



## ElbertHai (23. Mai 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> gute besserung mei jung
> 
> Ich fahre hier in Hundsdorf etwa 14:30 Uhr los richtung Horessen. Wer sich dranhängen will meldet sich hier oder ruft mich an 01577-2613458
> 
> Wird so ne 3 Stunden Tour, so irgendwas um die 40 km


 
Moin, moin Sunny.
Das wäre ne gute Richtung für na schöne Tour. Hast du dir schon was überlegt, so Richtung dir, Gelbachtal oder wo anders?


----------



## Sunny77 (23. Mai 2010)

ei wir sind doch spontan^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElbertHai (23. Mai 2010)

Sunny77 schrieb:


> ei wir sind doch spontan^^


 
Aber sowas von...

Mal sehen wohin uns der Wind treibt


----------



## xmichelx (2. Juni 2010)

Servus,

habt ihr zwei für Morgen eine kleine Tour geplant, der ich mich anschließen könnte?

Grüße,
Michel


----------



## ElbertHai (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Michel,
Geht's dir wieder besser? Ich muss morgen leider arbeiten , sonst wäre ich gerne mit gefahren. Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben


----------



## xmichelx (2. Juni 2010)

Ja, danke der Nachfrage, bin wieder fit. 

Melde dich, wenn du Zeit hast.


----------



## ElbertHai (2. Juni 2010)

Das freut mich. Ich werde mal schauen, wie's nächste Woche aussieht und dann hier mal Bescheid geben.


----------



## Sunny77 (3. Juni 2010)

hi michel, 

fährst du am samstag auf das event?
bald sind die brex Klamotten da  heute bezahlt

war eben mal ne runde fahren, muss das ganze wochenende schaffen, rock am ring ..... :-(


----------



## xmichelx (3. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre Sonntag in Rhens die 50km. Das wird hart. Bisher haben mich ja die 38km immer fertig gemacht, aber so ein Rennen ist halt was anderes.

Ja, habe das Geld für die Klamotten auch schon überwiesen. Wird aber bestimmt August werden, bis wir die haben.


----------



## T-Brex (4. Juni 2010)

...wenn alle so zeitig zahlen...sobald das Geld da ist, wird bestellt, dann 4 Wochen Lieferzeit....Juli ik hör dir trabsen....


----------



## Sunny77 (10. Juni 2010)

haben denn alle bezahlt???


----------



## xmichelx (26. Juni 2010)

Fährt morgen am Sonntag jemand die CTF der RSG Montabaur ?

http://dgserver10.de/rsg/index.php?id=6

Ich bin um 9.00 Uhr am Start.  Ist ja direkt vor der Haustür in Horressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (9. Juli 2010)

http://www.wittich.de/index.php?id=...Ransbach-Baumbach&tx_lw_pi2[uid]=101002454721


sehr schöne sache...
weiß schon jemand was genau geplant ist?
hab gehört einer aus der brexbachtruppe hätte da seine finger mit im spiel.


----------

